

SnapChat CEO Angry Over Hack - electic
http://mashable.com/2014/01/03/snapchat-ceo-today-show/?utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mashable%2Fbusiness+%28Mashable+%C2%BB+Business+and+Marketing%29&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-Bus-Partial&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner#!

======
grogenaut
Good to see age doesn't matter in the hubris and not caring about your users
data isafety departments. At least snap chat doesn't handle anything sensitive
like credit cards with that "don't worry, we're super secure" attitude. Oh
wait it's a service built around tweens sending nudie pics.

------
elwell
He didn't seem very angry to me.

